# How to switch from Prime to Logistics OR vice versa??



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I am seriously considering to switch to Logistics (if there is an option) from Prime. Pretty soon Holidays traffic will be on roads and I am expecting some late deliveries on my side, I had couple of them in same months last year too. Anyone have an idea or experience for this switch?? Yeah sending email and asking support is a nightmare, so folks need your input! TIA


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

No one? 
Hate to send an email to support, but looks like now I have to!


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> No one?
> Hate to send an email to support, but looks like now I have to!


There's a way to switch and/or do both that doesn't involve contacting support, and it works immediately. Otherwise, not working for up three weeks and clearing the cache and all of that shit should give you the option to choose another warehouse...


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

uberbomber said:


> There's a way to switch and/or do both that doesn't involve contacting support, and it works immediately. Otherwise, not working for up three weeks and clearing the cache and all of that shit should give you the option to choose another warehouse...


??


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes, myself...


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> If this is true I will kiss you............. on your forehead UB, I love you!lol


It's true, it's damn true


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

WOW! U-R-gr8, PM sent


uberbomber said:


> It's true, it's damn true


Uber/Lyft here I come, getting divorce from Flex for 3 weeks, feed me for 3 weeks at $6/hr!


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

I am getting so confused reading these blogs. So am I doing "logistics"? I pick up in Smyrna, and deliver packages only, I sign up for 4 hour blocks when I'm not working my regular gig. So far, I've been delivering under 2 hours, with the exception of once, and I'm paid the $72 for the four blocks. Last week I decided to pick up 4 shift, and I was done with three of them in approximately an hour and 40 minutes, the fourth took almost 5 hours due to the traffic in Brookhaven, and apartments. I made $288, does the other option pay more? I see something that says tips, is this prime, and what do they deliver?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Mika said:


> I am getting so confused reading these blogs. So am I doing "logistics"? I pick up in Smyrna, and deliver packages only, I sign up for 4 hour blocks when I'm not working my regular gig. So far, I've been delivering under 2 hours, with the exception of once, and I'm paid the $72 for the four blocks. Last week I decided to pick up 4 shift, and I was done with three of them in approximately an hour and 40 minutes, the fourth took almost 5 hours due to the traffic in Brookhaven, and apartments. I made $288, does the other option pay more? I see something that says tips, is this prime, and what do they deliver?


Just one question, please forgive my ignorance, in your Avatar is that Yoga style or something else???


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Read the prime flex thread the differences are explained. Prime has you drive more miles and if you ever get a 4 hour block after your first set of deliveries you come to the warehouse for more but yes you do get tips and thats a nice bonus.


Thank you.


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

FlexDriver said:


> Just one question, please forgive my ignorance, in your Avatar is that Yoga style or something else???


No, that's just me kicking back on my chair before going out to celebrate my friend's birthday.


----------



## cyclejoc (Apr 28, 2016)

uberbomber said:


> There's a way to switch and/or do both that doesn't involve contacting support, and it works immediately. Otherwise, not working for up three weeks and clearing the cache and all of that shit should give you the option to choose another warehouse...


I cleared the cache and I it still has my information. No option to change.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

cyclejoc said:


> I cleared the cache and I it still has my information. No option to change.


You can't pick up ANY blocks (even if you forfeit them) for up to three weeks before it will prompt you to choose a location again.


----------



## cyclejoc (Apr 28, 2016)

Ok thanks


----------



## rriverah (Dec 4, 2016)

Has this worked for anyone so far other than Uberbomber? (Not that I don't believe you. I just like to have confirmation from a couple people before doing it myself and that this works on the latest version 3.0.4418.0). I just don't want to stop working for three weeks and get deactivated...


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

rriverah said:


> Has this worked for anyone so far other than Uberbomber? (Not that I don't believe you. I just like to have confirmation from a couple people before doing it myself and that this works on the latest version 3.0.4418.0). I just don't want to stop working for three weeks and get deactivated...


It didn't worked for me, easier way just to email support and wait! 
To get deactivated it needs at least "no activity" for 180 day**
* Source: TOS In App*


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> It didn't worked for me, easier way just to email support and wait!
> To get deactivated it needs at least "no activity" for 180 day**
> * Source: TOS In App*


We have had a few people request to be reactivated after inactivity. They were reinstated.


----------



## rriverah (Dec 4, 2016)

Understood. Thank you for your answers. I'm new to Flex and I've been assigned to Prime Now in the DC area but I actually wanted logistics. Well, either way I've read good and bad things about both sides. I had my first 4-hr block last friday and got $87 which isn't bad but I wasn't scheduled for anything this starting week so I guess I'll have to stick to updating the app every second to pick up blocks. I already made my first mistake and picked up a block which didn't give me enough time to get to the warehouse and forfeited it, resulting in a warning email from Amazon.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Isn't logistics through a 3rd party? These are through other couriers.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm in the opposite boat. I moved from Seattle to DC and they put me on Logistics and I wanted Prime Now. I did a shift with Logistics over the weekend and hated it. I emailed support and at first they said Prime Now was full, but then I replied including the original email mid-Nov where I requested Prime Now and got a response back this morning they moved me to Prime Now. I have only seen Logistics blocks show up in the app this morning even after a total wipe and re-install.



rriverah said:


> Understood. Thank you for your answers. I'm new to Flex and I've been assigned to Prime Now in the DC area but I actually wanted logistics. Well, either way I've read good and bad things about both sides. I had my first 4-hr block last friday and got $87 which isn't bad but I wasn't scheduled for anything this starting week so I guess I'll have to stick to updating the app every second to pick up blocks. I already made my first mistake and picked up a block which didn't give me enough time to get to the warehouse and forfeited it, resulting in a warning email from Amazon.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> I'm in the opposite boat. I moved from Seattle to DC and they put me on Logistics and I wanted Prime Now. I did a shift with Logistics over the weekend and hated it. I emailed support and at first they said Prime Now was full, but then I replied including the original email mid-Nov where I requested Prime Now and got a response back this morning they moved me to Prime Now. I have only seen Logistics blocks show up in the app this morning even after a total wipe and re-install.


Wait till you get Amazon email regarding change in service area. It will be updated automatically you just have to sign out/in


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I did that and I'm still only getting the Logistics blocks.



FlexDriver said:


> Wait till you get Amazon email regarding change in service area. It will be updated automatically you just have to sign out/in


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> I did that and I'm still only getting the Logistics blocks.


It happened same thing to me but it took another few days to be updated. No harm in sending another email though IMO


----------

